# 2007 Civil Service exam



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

I was looking on both this site and the civil service site but failed to find an answer. I know you need to be 21 years old to work for a civil service department, but can you take the exam prior to your 21st birthday? Judging by the length of time that passed before the firefighter exam results were released, by the time I would actually get into the process and possible into the academy I will have reached my 21st birthday. I'm hoping I can take the exam this spring so I do not have to wait till 2009. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

Unless you definitively hear you're not eligible, sign-up for the test. 

What's the worst that can happen? They don't let you take the exam and you're out $75.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Unless you definitively hear you're not eligible, sign-up for the test.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen? They don't let you take the exam and you're out $75.


 Yup thats the plan as of right now. I will call the HRD to see if I can get an answer. I was just reading a link I found in another thread and it looks like you need to be 21 just to apply for the exam itself. Oh well such is life


----------



## Bullock (Nov 21, 2005)

I believe that changed it to you had to be 21 just to take the test. A colleague of mine had to seek out a refund because of that change. But if it were me I'd sign up and go through the process until someone told me I couldn't, otherwise your waiting another 2 years, worth a shot.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

As of January 1st 2005 you have to be 21 years of age to take the Civil Service test. Romney changed it that year just to mess with me last test.


----------



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

PBiddy35 said:


> As of January 1st 2005 you have to be 21 years of age to take the Civil Service test. Romney changed it that year just to mess with me last test.


 Yup the more I read the more that appears to be the case. On a side note, I know you get points for being an EMT, but do they also offer points if you are a certified firefighter in the state?


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

You must be 21 YOA to take the police civil service exam. I believe this was changed due to the LTC requirement (21 YOA).


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

SJR87 said:


> Yup the more I read the more that appears to be the case. On a side note, I know you get points for being an EMT, but do they also offer points if you are a certified firefighter in the state?


They do on the fire exam and your EMT has to be from the Commonwealth of Masssachusetts. They dont recognize other states or even the national standard. I just went through the EMT argument. Massachusetts wants your money.


----------



## KindaConfused (Mar 17, 2005)

SJR87 said:


> Yup the more I read the more that appears to be the case. On a side note, I know you get points for being an EMT, but do they also offer points if you are a certified firefighter in the state?


 You don't get points. You get a little mark on the list saying you're an EMT. So if some town calls for a list of EMTs they will get you. but if you score a 82 on the test, that is what your score will be.


----------



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

The Law Office of Attorney Patrick Michael Rogers will be holding a *2007 Civil Service Police Officer Examination Preparation Seminar *on *Saturday-**January 6, 2007* in North Attleboro, Massachusetts at the Attleboro Police Department and on *Sunday-**January 7, 2007* in Medford, Massachusetts at the MedfordPoliceTrainingCenter. 

Registration will be at 8:00 a.m. and the seminar will run from 8:30 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.

The cost of the seminar will be *$125.00 per person. *This fee will include all materials-including a handbook containing hundreds of practice questions.

Included in the cost will be an actual mock examination reflecting a higher degree of difficulty that the student will find on the actual examination. Register immediately by going to- www.commonwealthpolice.net. You can download the seminar flyer at http://www.policelaborlaw.com/training/cpsentrance.pdf.


----------



## Deputydog522 (Oct 7, 2002)

How is that seminar?? Is it worth it to take? Also I've heard that the Cival Service Police Exam is going up to $100 in 2007.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Unless you definitively hear you're not eligible, sign-up for the test.
> 
> What's the worst that can happen? They don't let you take the exam and you're out $75.


To be 21 again, eh Delta? Remember when we worried about such things? Seems like a lifetime ago.............


----------



## kmorrissey5 (Jul 14, 2006)

Do you have to be 21 when you sign up for the test or by the time the test is given?


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

Given....


kmorrissey5 said:


> Do you have to be 21 when you sign up for the test or by the time the test is given?


----------

